# 5 Letter word game



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can change only one letter at a time, and/or rearrange them all anyway you like so long as it makes a recognisable 5 letter word.

Give it a go.

Type the previous word, then your underneath.

First word:-

Blank


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

krackers

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not good with rules eh Ray


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Krackers.

Knackers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thick bunch too, 5 letters


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Are you bored Kev?


Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You need a lawn Kev. I got 'sheeple' to deal with mine.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Knockers.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

knickers


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Blockers.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

fatbuddha said:


> knickers


knackers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Blinkers.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Peepers.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Didn't we have this daft 'game' on the old site?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its on par with this one

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/48...st-member-post-here-best-ever-mhf-member.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wankers


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Wankers


Your not on fruits now Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Wankers.

Wrinkles.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems no one on here can count to 5 either.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Seems no one on here can count to 5 either.


Boll'x

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No punctuation allowed either G


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Give up Kev. I have.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No punctuation allowed either G


Now you didn't say that did you!?

Bolox

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I never give up Ray.

Hopefully it'll get to where it should have been and we can carry on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

New start perhaps.


Imply


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Imply

Amply


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Amply


Ample


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ample


Amply :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Amply


Maple


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Its on par with this one
> 
> https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/4...st-member-post-here-best-ever-mhf-member.html


If you don't understand it

Don't knock it Jan

Makes more sense than this thread where no one it seems knows how many letters add up to 5

We've chatted to each other for years , one liners , but special friends

No arguments , no disagreements

But we know each other fairly well

If I needed a friend when in need

I go for one of these

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What's to understand?


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Amply
> 
> Maple


Plate


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Plate



Slate


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> What's to understand?


For youJan ....nothing

Plate

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I give up :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok

Plant


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You change two letter though Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have to say Kev, this is a pretty sh1t game...


Graham :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is with this lot, it's on four forums and runs okay, why not on here is anyones guess, frankly I'm over it mate.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think peeps are winding you up on purpose mate >


Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I described those earlier then.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well to be fair my heart isnt in it 

Thinking 

Slate

Plate 

Where are two changes 

Hell I give up 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is simple enough Sandra love

Slate 



Plate 




is all you need, no more no less


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Plate



Leapt


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Plate

Plant 

Kev I give up 

I dropped the e added the n 

Yep two moves 

I’m out 

Last member to post is much easier :grin2:

Sandra:wink2:


----------

